# Homemade Valve Spring Compressor?



## RobMkII (Sep 15, 2004)

I don't have time to wait for a valve spring compressor to be ordered then shipped to me. So I'm wondering what other people have used as valve spring compressors. I can get the C-clamp style compressor if that will work. I know you can't use the universal style on the VW heads. Will a big c-clamp with a cut out pipe or socket work?


----------



## 97VWJett (May 17, 2003)

*Re: Homemade Valve Spring Compressor? (RobMkII)*

http://www.pureluckdesign.com/vw/vsc/
Try that!


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: Homemade Valve Spring Compressor? (97VWJett)*


_Quote, originally posted by *97VWJett* »_http://www.pureluckdesign.com/vw/vsc/
Try that!

Looks kinda like mine!


----------



## RobMkII (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Homemade Valve Spring Compressor? (ABF Jeff)*

Thanks for the info guys! Should save me some time.


----------



## bearing01 (May 27, 2004)

*Re: Homemade Valve Spring Compressor? (RobMkII)*

Good stuff. The dimensions given in that above link are very useful
Here's another link to another one:
http://www.digitaldownpour.com...nts=y


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: Homemade Valve Spring Compressor? (97VWJett)*


_Quote, originally posted by *97VWJett* »_http://www.pureluckdesign.com/vw/vsc/
Try that!

hahaha wow, I thought of the same design today actually for same thing for some reason.


----------



## Dan J Reed (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: Homemade Valve Spring Compressor? (GTijoejoe)*

FWIW, I just got the "Real" tool online from Tool-Topia.com for $79 shipped - showed up next day on my door step.
http://www.tooltopia.com/index...=8314

GAP also Rents to the same tool for $25 for 1 week.


----------



## ghoastoflyle (Jan 21, 2003)

wish I saw this before I picked one up from tt for like $120. I just hope I get it soon. nice find


----------



## vwuberalles2003 (Dec 1, 2004)

*Re: Homemade Valve Spring Compressor? (RobMkII)*

my employer makes a tool called keeper eze. which is used solely for recessed valvetrain designs. it is superior to every tool out there. take a look and or give em a call at 805 596 0505 {california number} i work in a machine shop and we use it every day. the tool show above takes like 10 minutes to set up. there is no set up time with keeper eze, and if you bone up and buy the whole kit, it covers every cylinder head ever made. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwuberalles2003 (Dec 1, 2004)

*Re: Homemade Valve Spring Compressor? (RobMkII)*

my employer makes a tool called keeper eze. which is used solely for recessed valvetrain designs. it is superior to every tool out there. take a look and or give em a call at 805 596 0505 {california number} i work in a machine shop and we use it every day. the tool show above takes like 10 minutes to set up. there is no set up time with keeper eze, and if you bone up and buy the whole kit, it covers every cylinder head ever made. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif by the way the business i work for is called power performance machine shop


----------



## relmonte (Dec 7, 2005)

ToolTopia for shizzle. I've ordered from there numerous times for my job.


_Modified by relmonte at 11:59 AM 7-16-2008_


----------



## OneSixV (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: Schley*

I have the "real" Schley brand tool but it's in pieces after the first time I used it. It's really strange, because all their other tools are great but this one failed in the middle of the job the very first time I used it! Now I have a nice scar on my head and hand from the debris that went rocketing in all directions.


----------

